# Mods to Date



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I just what to start of and thank everyone for there ideas and input. I decided to put a summary of mods together which are a collection of ideas I borrowed from the forum and some of my own. Keep the ideas coming









Mods are in no particular order.

1 - Cordless drill stabilizer attachment. This allows for speedy rasing and lowering of stabilizer pads utilizing a cordless drill. Cost $0 - Time 30min. I went to the dealer and they gave me an extra hand tool which I simply cut to fit into a cordless drill

2 - Cut blinds around the window handle. This allows the blinds to be opened and closed without binding. Cost $0 - Time 5min

3 - Removed a bunch of closet rods and replaced them with wire shelving. I removed the top pull out drawer and replaced it with a wire undermount pull out. Added wire storage racks to most of the doors (Be carefull of screw length). Cost $75 - Time 3-4hrs most of the time was spent figuring out what type and where to install. I utilized shelfing from 20" to 16" to allow for large item storage.










4 - Added shelving about the kitchen to increase storage space. I used 3/4" plywood which I put some hard wood on for edging on and painted them white to match. Cost $5 Time 4hrs. I had the plywood and hardwood already. I use B&M trim paint which I cut with some mineral spirits for a non painted factory look. Used 4 L brackets to mount each shelf. They are plenty strong










5 - Bunk Ladders and Bed Rails - This way the kids can get up and down by themselves and prevents fall outs. I used 1x2 maple and painted them the same method as above. I screwed from behind so when the ladders are removed there will be no holes that can be seen. People that have seen them thought they weres a factory installed option







. Cost $15 Time 6hrs. Need to measure carefully ensure that the door knobs do not touch.










6 - Weight Distribution Bars storage when not in use. I simple used 2 pcs of 3' of ABS pipe and secured them with 3 Stainless Steel gear clamps each. Cost $10 - Time 45min. This allows easy for storage of bars and keeps them off the ground or in the back of my truck.










7 - Quite Pump. Purchased a 2x8 piece of SM board and lined the pump area. I friction fit the SM board and fastened to the divider wall. The divider now has some stability. I also put some under the pump and just use 4 1" longer screws. Cost $3 - Time 1hrs










8 - Shower hook cut out. Simply cut a section out to allow hose to pop out so I can wash the kids feets easier. Cost $0 - Time 5min










9 - Hooks - Order extra coat hooks from Keystone through the dealer. I use them for keys and coat/towels etc. I mounted 6 in total. Cost $2 each and time 30min. (Getting placement just right).










10 - Maxx Air vents - 2 installed. Next year might go for the Turbo if budget allows. Cost $38 each - Time 2hrs mainly prep. work for roof climbing.

11 - Rear Slide Support Storage. This works very well. Used 6" PVC pipe and mounted them underneath the rea of the TT. I also use quick releasing locking pins to allow support to slide into a smaller space. Cost $20 - Time 4hrs mainly on your back working under the TT.

















12 - Propane adaptor for BBQ with an extra tank. I love this one. Quick easy less weight to carry. I still have more to go. I purchased an adaptor fitting and 12' hose. BBQ made easy







Cost $50 - Time 5min










13 - Extra Battery for Dry Camping - Added a 2 second battery for dry camping. I got the 2nd battery for free







so I just bought some cable.

14 - Black Water Flush system - Dealer installed free do to some other issues.









Mods for the near future:

1 - Bike Rack
2 - Audiovox drop down TV
3 - Turbo Max
4 - Quick connect for BBQ
5 - Carpet Storage 
6 - Quick connects for all hoses

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor you've been busy! I like what you did with #4 that's what my wife has been asking for... guess I need to do it now.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thor,

Well done, I have made some similiar modifications that you have done based on what you and I discussed at work. Next one I want to do is the for slide outs, once we get back on the same shift I am going to drop by to see this mod you did.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I gotta do that pump mod!


----------

